# OFF TOPIC but is anyone reading Fifty shades ????



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

It was going all round my ******** a few weeks ago so i brought the books all 3 for £12.29 

I have just finished the first book today 

Any one else reading these ?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im reading them! I just finished my 1st book and i think i have a book crush on my grey! 😃


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I downloaded a chapter to my iPad and tbh, I found the writing really rather rubbish. The style....it's akin to the writing of a teenager. I'm hard to please as I read English and the Classics at Uni...however many of friends who are devouring it agree: the writing is very simple.


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it rude?  I wa thinking of buying it for my motherinlaws birthdya because everyone is waffling on about it.  But if its rude I won't


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Its very rude, but im loving the story to it aswell very addictive


----------



## xBabliciousx (Jul 3, 2012)

YES!!!! Oh yes I am reading it! I don't usually read in my spare time, but I have made an exception! Loving the first book and can't wait to get my teeth sunk into the second and third! 

And noooooooo! Don't buy it you're mother-in-law!


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha yes I have been warned and bought her some perfume instead.  Everyone I know is reading it, i might have to buy a copy and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

oh yes   ive read all three books now , i dont usually read this kind of book but thought id buy the 1st one to see what all the fuss was about and at first i stuggled to get into it but once a few chapters in i was hooked and i just had to buy the next 2 and ive really enjoyed them , yes its a little rude but the story behind it i found great cant wait for the movie next yr


----------

